# My Fuji Roubaix



## Prostreet513

This is my 09 Fuji Roubaix. I'm mostly an mtb guy but this is my first road bike. Overall I guess it's decent for what I use it for.










Frame: Fuji Roubaix Aluminum Frame Carbon seat stays
Fork: Fuji Full Carbon Team Fork
Brakes: Cane Creek SCR-3
Cassette: Shimano Ultegra 12-27 10 speed
Headset: Cane Creek 
Chain: Sram PC-1090 10 Speed 
Crankset: FSA Carbon Pro Crankset 53/39
Front Derailleur: Shimano 105
Rear Derailleur: Shimano 105
Shifters: Forte Carbon 10 Speed (Believe it or not they work pretty well)
Handlebars: FSA Carbon Pro
Stem: FSA OS-150 Carbon
Pedals: Crank Brothers Candy 
Seatpost: Origin 8 Carbon 
Saddle: Felt 3.3 Tri Seat 
Spokes: DT Swiss
Hubs: Xero
Rims: Xero XR-1
Tires: Vittoria Zaphirro 700x23


----------



## Opus51569

Congrats on the new bike. As anyone here can tell you, red means it will go faster. Enjoy!


----------



## Sablotny

Thumbs up!


----------



## smoothie7

I just took a 2011 Roubaix 3.0 for a test drive yesterday at my lbs. I really like it and will probably end up getting one next week. They are so smooth.


----------



## Lakemichchip

How long have you owned the Robaix. Did you buy from LBS?


----------



## Prostreet513

I have had it almost a year now. yes I purchased it at an LBS. It was on closeout since it was an 09.


----------



## smoothie7

So how many miles have you put on the Roubaix? I'm still waiting on mine, I ordered my 2011 Roubaix 4 weeks ago and it is on backorder. Should have it middle of next week.


----------



## Lakemichchip

I have only put about 500 miles on as I have been traveling quite a bit.

The bike great to ride. It fits me like a glove. Very stiff and responds very well.


----------



## stanleyleecm

Looking good!


----------



## jeff6605

Nice, I have been looking at this Fuji line. Glad to see some good reviews.


----------



## DSully

Nice!


----------



## Flanker

Beautiful!


----------

